# HauntX is back! May 9-11 2014 - Reno



## ScaryTinker (Mar 23, 2007)

*HauntX is Back from the Dead and Better than Ever! *

www.HauntX.com









*HauntX in a Nutshell*

Thursday 5/8/2104 - Advanced education classes / Pre-show warm-up party

Friday 5/9/2014 - Trade show / Workshops / Seminars / Paranormal tour - BBQ - Pub crawl & scavenger hunt

Saturday 5/10/2014 - Trade show / Prop wars / Workshops / Seminars / Circus of the Damned Masquerade Ball

Sunday 5/11/2014 - Trade show / Workshops / Seminars /'Grave'yard sale & swap meet / Wind down cheesy movie, pizza & beer

The host hotel and convention center is Circus Circus Reno. 
We got a fantastic deal on rooms for attendees. $45/night Thurs/Sunday $65/night Fri/Sat


----------



## ScaryTinker (Mar 23, 2007)

*Paranormal at HauntX*

Update to the HauntX schedule.

We've moved the paranormal tour in Virginia City, Nevada to Thursday May 8th. This has allowed us to expand the number of haunted locations we will visit. We'll hang out at a saloon eating and drinking until sunset. After that, we break up into small groups to do some real ghost hunting. It's a great spooky way to kick off the HauntX show!


----------



## ScaryTinker (Mar 23, 2007)

*Pre-Show Update*

Thursday May 8th we will be presenting Advanced all-day seminars at HauntX before the Paranormal Tour.

Steve O'Conner from Garage of Evil will be presenting a "How to build a haunt from the ground up" type seminar. Details to follow.

3D painting theory and techniques will be taught by Dutch Bihary of CountoursFX. This is a hands on workshop.

Marketing Your Haunt - A Soup to Nuts Approach to Marketing.

After the classes there will be a bus tour to Historic Virginia City where we have a number of events planned including Dinner in a real saloon and paranormal exploration. Like us on FaceBook or visit our website for details.


----------



## ScaryTinker (Mar 23, 2007)

*Halstaff & SteveO Will Be Teaching at HauntX!*

Here's the first news about education at HauntX. *Halstaff* will be teaching an introduction to using microprocessors in your haunt class at HauntX. The next night *Steve O'Conner* from Garage of Evil will teach an introduction to PicAxe programming. These classes are part of our Geek Track at HauntX. There will also be great classes about makeup, foam techniques, marketing haunts, 3D paint techniques, actor classes. There will be lots of info coming in the next few weeks! Hang on... It only gets better from here.


----------



## ScaryTinker (Mar 23, 2007)

*HauntX is Really Affordable... And it's Reno Baby!*

Just want to share with our Halloween Forum Friends how affordable the HauntX Show is.

Use HAUNTFORUM25 as a discount code to save 25% of admission. That's $67.50 for 3-days of Socializing, Tradeshow, and Classes.
With our room rate at Circus Circus you can arrive on Thursday and checkout on Sunday and the room will only cost $210 including all the silly fees and taxes.

We are still working like crazy people to sign exhibitors. (Frankly it's tough to get folks to commit before Transworld) But here's who's coming so far:

Skulltronix
Necrotic Creations
Scary Tinker Labs
Garage of Evil
Paashe
ContoursFX
Twysted Management
PCFA
Trick or Treat Studios
Hot Wire Foam Factory
Extreme Makeup
Exotic Lenses
Girls And Corpses Magazine
Pittsburgh Poster
EFX-Tek
10-31 Store
The Skull Shoppe
Apprehension Films

Extras you want to save up for:
All-day pro quality classes on Thursday - about $150 (3D airbrush techniques (Dutch Bihary), or Marketing for Pro haunts, or Building a Haunt from the Ground up(Steve O'Conner of GOE)

Thursday night paranormal tour - about $75 - Includes transportation, food, multiple paranormal investigations in historic Virginia City

Friday night Vampire Pub Crawl and scavenger hunt - $20

Saturday night costume ball - $60

Sunday night Cheesy Movie Night with Pizza and Beer $20


----------

